# Протрузия L5 - S1



## Kama9797 (5 Ноя 2015)

Добрый вечер!!!
Мне 18 лет, рост 187 вес 63. на тренажерные залы не ходил, года 4 назад в бедре начал чувствовать тяжесть. Родителям не говорил, думал в бассейне много купался вот и результат (с начало лето до середины октября). Потом через некоторое время перестал чувствовать боль. через пол года правая нога начала болеть (ноет, тяжесть, сидя не могу поднимать правую ногу потому что как будто нерв тянет с болью вниз.) так 1.5 года ходил, потом родителям сказал, к разным врачам ходили, они не знали причину. Особо и времени не было покозаться к нормальному специалисту, потому что, поступал в универ. Потом когда боли в ногах утроились, я решил сделать МРТ. (Долго ходить не могу, часто по ночам беспокоит, особенно в общественных транспортах, стоя ехать не возвожно, как будто ноги отказываются и не подчиняются). Потом получил снимок, там Остехондроз и протрузия Л5 С1... Завтра к врачу на прием записался, но все же хотел узнать, были ли у кого-то такие проблемы или слышали. Если да, то поделитесь))))
Спасибо


----------



## La murr (6 Ноя 2015)

*Kama9797*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

